# hose shower attachment for the tub?



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Does anyone have a shower hose that they attach to their faucet either on the sink or the bathtub for their dogs?
I usually ~~since I live in Illinois, will give the dogs baths in the summer when its nice and warm even the fall if its warm or the spring if its warm enough, with the outdoor hose. But when its chilly and the dogs are a bit dirty I am wondering if anyone has this attachment and ~~what brand~~ if you like it ~~is it convenient? I am tempted to get one for the colder months! and if it worked out well then for all the months!
Thanks!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I just have a hose for the shower head that is made for people, but comes in handy for bathing the dogs too. You can buy them for about the same price as the flimsy sink attachments, and it makes showering easy for people, too!


----------

